# its there but i cant see it



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 1 cory out of 4 that hides all the timee except for feeding and1 more that is very shy what is the problem and how do i fix it (i think it may be the nature of those fish so if they are just shy what do i do to fix it?)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is the tank... how many of each cory species do you have or they all the same? If he is of a different species then it would explain why he isnt with the rest. Although mine do school together of a different species most say they dont. If not maybe he is just shy...


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i think ****** and sandy just dont like me because when i enter the room they kinda hide otherwise they swim with everybody else.... so how do i fix that?


----------



## rounds (Aug 14, 2005)

Cory's like to hide. If you don't want them to, then take away their hiding places..but they probably won't like that much.


----------

